# Made Machine Knitting Table



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

My husband just finishing building my knitting table to hold both of my machines standard bed and chunky one. He was able to tilt them so that I could leave my ribbers on and still have a straight line for my main bed. He also gave me shelf space for all of my knitting accessories and goodies.
Hope you enjoy seeing them as much I will be enjoy working on them.
He is one great guy.. lol.. :thumbup:


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Your husband did a fabulous job!...A machine knitters' dream come true!....Enjoy!


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow!!!! Nice job.


----------



## Messy Grandma (Jul 19, 2013)

What a good idea for the machines with ribbers. I find mine is always too high and I have to sit on a stool. Thanks for pictures.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Awesome job, lucky you. You are going to be so efficient!


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Very very nice.
Do they tilt separately?
The only thing what I would do differently, I like my yarn on the floor, so either a cutout in the back or off the wall.


----------



## BusyG-ma (Dec 12, 2013)

I don't machine knit, but to me it looks like a beautiful set up.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you for the lovely feedback will pass it on to my husband.
The shelf does not split individually because the room was only a little over 10 feet wide and we would have needed about 2 more feet to accommodate the carriage going to the end of the bed.
The cutouts are to be done very soon so I can place the yarn on the first shelf on either side of the machines.


----------



## Dodi2056 (Dec 31, 2013)

Do you rent him out


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow - he's a keeper! :thumbup: Those are fabulous!! Ann


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Sorry it took too many years to train him..lol .&#128521;&#128515;..but do not tell him that....he is the best..


----------



## Nanna Kath (Apr 3, 2011)

Awesome, wish I had one. Don't let that man go

West Aus Knitter


----------



## Kathymacau (Jan 8, 2013)

Inspiring!


----------



## Suemid (Jan 12, 2013)

That's wonderful! I like the idea of having shelves for your machine cases as they are so cumbersome it's hard to find somewhere to store them!


----------



## Lucasade (Sep 8, 2012)

Wow how amazing. So jealous!


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Lucky you. Keep him and knit something nice for him.
Have fun.


----------



## judyb45 (Feb 1, 2014)

That's just grand !! I'm betting that's his thank you for all the wonderful things you've made him over the years !! A BEAUTIFUL job ! Congratulations


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Love the shelves. Especially the idea of them being tilted.
What brand machines do you have? I have a Studio standard gauge. Right now it is in its box waiting till we sell the house and get it a room of its own. Yours look a lot like mine. I haven't used mine in 16 years. Will have to relearn everything I'd just started learning way back then. Would love to have DH put a shelf in like yours.


----------



## neenie (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh my gosh how wonderful. I'm sure you already know what a talented husband you have; perfect match for such a talented lady. Enjoy your knitting.

Neenie


----------



## frogzone (Nov 5, 2012)

...WOW! I'm not turning green honest!


----------



## Julie Eastman (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow! He did a fantastic job!


----------



## MaryBethBlus (Apr 5, 2013)

WOW!WOW!WOW! Lucky You!! :mrgreen:Ok, where is all UR YARN?????? Hope U count UR many BLESSINGS!! U have my SK700! LOL! Now HOW did Betsy get over there?????


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

What a wonderful work table. I love that you have both machines side by side with weights and accessories between them. I know you will enjoy knitting more with everything at hand.
Rhonda


----------



## Aggie Marie (Jan 31, 2014)

It's awesome to have a good set up for your machines. Fabulous.


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

What a guy! Lucky you! Now you have a fabulous studio!


----------



## ramdoupri (Dec 22, 2012)

He's a keeper!


----------



## RWC Knits (Jan 11, 2014)

Lucky you!


----------



## MtKnitter (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow. this looks fabulous. What kind of brackets did he use to achieve the tilting? He should draw up some plans for all of us who are so envious of your set-up.


----------



## timannmom (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow ... I so envy you  Congratulation!


----------



## OmaBink (Oct 29, 2013)

Fantastic!


----------



## ibetya (Jan 24, 2014)

Wow! That is so neat. Does your husband have instructions on how to build them? I am looking for a table and was thinking on making one but didn't really know how to put the tilt in it. You can send your husband down here to build me one lol

Eileen


----------



## Minigo (Aug 30, 2013)

Fabulous!!


----------



## moritta (Sep 14, 2011)

MtKnitter said:


> Wow. this looks fabulous. What kind of brackets did he use to achieve the tilting? He should draw up some plans for all of us who are so envious of your set-up.


YES, please?! We are planning to move (downsizing). We may not have a basement to do my crafts as I do now. This looks like a very good space saving outfit.

How is the table attached to the wall, or is it a standalone? The type, width, and how many plywood panels? The same for the boards? What kind of hinges? Would you pls give us pictures of the "underbelly"?


----------



## Birgitte (Oct 12, 2011)

can I please borrow your husband ? ;-)


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful! He is a keeper.


----------



## Rosalie Courtney (Jul 29, 2012)

Lucky you! I esp. like that he's even made a space to store the covers. They're always such a pain. I'm going to save your pictures and "hint" to someone I know to see if he'll consider doing something similar for me. Right now I have 3 of mine set up and one is one a flat sgl. closet panel door with legs. I have lots of counter space lengthwise which I esp. like as I have my yarn winder at one end. 
My hubby made me a stand on rollers for my many "extras" like discs, my Garter carriage, and he cut PC pipe and attach top/bottom for the long claws for wgts. and hooks on the other side for the garter bars.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Lise Paauw said:


> My husband just finishing building my knitting table to hold both of my machines standard bed and chunky one. He was able to tilt them so that I could leave my ribbers on and still have a straight line for my main bed. He also gave me shelf space for all of my knitting accessories and goodies.
> Hope you enjoy seeing them as much I will be enjoy working on them. He is one great guy.. lol.. :thumbup:


Wow! That is superb.  He should print up the plans and publish them! My son could make one for me, but he's the type that needs plans. I think it's the machinist in him. :thumbup:

Marge


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Love this table. So organized and exactly what you need to work. Your Husband is very talented.


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Lucky you, beautiful job. He is a keeper


----------



## Hazelformby (Feb 22, 2014)

That looks great. Only problem I can see is that I would never leave the room and we might starve !!


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

What a fortunate lady you are!


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you for all of the wonderful feedback. 
As for the tilting my husband achieved this by putting pieces of wood 1 by 4 and approx 15 inches long and cut at a 27 degree angle and place about 2 feet apart. Also insert a piano hinge for add support.

As for my yarn it is in the closet on shelves that he built. As you can see this turn into a craft room for knitting and sewing not for sleeping lol...&#128516;&#128521;

Now to learn how to use these machines and make something other then the surprise sweater or swatches lol... since they have not been used in over 25 years but what the heck no time like the present &#128582;


----------



## LaVeta1 (Aug 4, 2013)

wow, those are so nice. I'm jealous, I'm in the process right now of looking for a table because my old knitting table I got when I first purchased my machine moves too much. I'm just now getting back into machine knitting. Tell him he did a wonderful job. He should go into the business lol.


----------



## LaVeta1 (Aug 4, 2013)

wow, those are so nice. I'm jealous, I'm in the process right now of looking for a table because my old knitting table I got when I first purchased my machine moves too much. I'm just now getting back into machine knitting. Tell him he did a wonderful job. He should go into the business lol.


----------



## Hinny (Jan 2, 2012)

This is the best set-up I have ever seen.Absolutely fantastic.You will have so much enjoyment creating in your special place.


----------



## justknits (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh, how I wished that my knitting room looked as neat as yours does!!!! 
Great pictures and great idea - and lucky you for a hubby that can help you out!!!


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

I have only one suggestion. When you are not using your machines take the arm (sinker plate/the part on the front of the carriage) off and bring your ribber into the "up" position. This will keep your ribber in alignment and help keep it from bowing.


----------



## jemadu (Nov 9, 2013)

looks lovely


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

30Knitter said:


> I have only one suggestion. When you are not using your machines take the arm (sinker plate/the part on the front of the carriage) off and bring your ribber into the "up" position. This will keep your ribber in alignment and help keep it from bowing.


Thank for this info I did not know this.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

You are one lucky lady, the table is wonderful.


----------



## msaltmyer (Apr 16, 2013)

Now.. why can't my husband do that?? It's so unfair. LOL  :roll: :lol:


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh my you have a dream come true - brilliant


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

msaltmyer said:


> Now.. why can't my husband do that?? It's so unfair. LOL  :roll: :lol:


ditto


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Lise Paauw said:


> My husband just finishing building my knitting table to hold both of my machines standard bed and chunky one. He was able to tilt them so that I could leave my ribbers on and still have a straight line for my main bed. He also gave me shelf space for all of my knitting accessories and goodies.
> Hope you enjoy seeing them as much I will be enjoy working on them.
> He is one great guy.. lol.. :thumbup:


 Wow !! Beautiful work... Would your hubby share the pattern for this table ?? :thumbup:


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

If there is anyone interested in buying a knitting machine cabinet my friend has one for sale. Unfortunately this would be collection only from the Midlands UK.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

lilfawn83 said:


> Wow !! Beautiful work... Would your hubby share the pattern for this table ?? :thumbup:


There is no pattern we decided how I would like to see it set up and what would work best and designed it as we went. If you get me a little time I will ask if he can come up with some kind of instructions. Lise


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Lise Paauw said:


> There is no pattern we decided how I would like to see it set up and what would work best and designed it as we went. If you get me a little time I will ask if he can come up with some kind of instructions. Lise


 Thank You !! That will be great


----------

